# My friend's 2006 Altima seat belts are locked?



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

He got into an accident and messed up his front end. The air bags popped. Well he repaired the front end damage himself. He has not replaced his airbag yet as it is very expensive and he ran out of money. but he will get it done next paycheck. Anyway my question is that his seat belts are locked and they wont extend. They are very tight and wont hardly move cuz they are like in a 'locked' position. Someone told me that you have to either replace the seatbelts themselves or reset something on the computer or something like that. Can anyone help me with some suggestions or comments? thanks you guys...


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well I'm not a seatbelt guru, but IMO, he should take it to a dealer to have that checked out and fixed, as well as the airbag. Doing bodywork yourself is one thing, but when it comes to repairing safety features such as those, it's best to let trained professionals do the work.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

in an accident the seat belt will lock (blows the lock pin into place) and NO, there is no way to fix them, they must be replaced!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> in an accident the seat belt will lock (blows the lock pin into place) and NO, there is no way to fix them, they must be replaced!


been there done that... listen to the man ^ seatbelts are a lil expensive_O..


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

k thanks guys. he took to dealer and had to replace seat belts. didnt ask him how much, but he said they were very expensive...


----------

